# working life span?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Just wondering how long you keep your V's working effectively in the field. What would you say their "prime time" age is?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sir Copper Topper lead 100's raw remote for 12 plus years

and earned age 18 before the mercy shot it took 3 to stop his heart 

He was off the hook productive to late 11's

Fought through the back slides of 12

We would shut him down kennel up

He went primal to get back in the hunt

and His last hunt age 13 plus he fought my 3 year old now lead stud field reducer 

which we stopped fast

He would not release his number 1 title 

each trip we cut him off over time

His 25 bird days were done by 12

He was Warrior

some called a freak lol

I called him a **** busting War machine


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

I have hunted with a dog who is sire of two of my personal dogs, and he at the age of 12 was slowing down a bit and showing his age - but he still had desire to hunt and would go till he dropped. Its become a case of "save the short hunts for the old dude". 

Gives me hope my two will hunt well into their teens.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some have longer hunting careers than others. The prime age is when your through training, and only give the dog a quick refresher before the season. Keeping them lean and in shape year round, will help keep them in the field longer.
Barring any illness or injuries, Ruby will be able to hunt with you for many years. Don't try and put a number on it, just enjoy the moment.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

The breeder we got our Ruby from had a 13 year old male V who was still hunting. It was more of a pleasure thing for the dog at that point though, rather than working for his owner. He passed away just a month shy of his 14th birthday. They said just a couple weeks before his passing he was still making them proud in the field, fetching many birds...just at a much slower pace.


----------

